# SAN PEDRO SULA | Igvana's Tara Eco City | 123m x 3 | 35 fl x 3 | U/C



## Intensosps (Jun 28, 2011)

Igvanas Tara eco city is a residential development consisting of 3 towers of 35 stories each one. The complex will be in the middle of a forest reserve.



















https://www.facebook.com/IgvanasTara/?fref=ts


----------



## Intensosps (Jun 28, 2011)

I´ll try to post only the best photos of the development of this project and i suggest that we try to post photos since the construction began!


----------



## Intensosps (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok! we begin with...












https://www.facebook.com/pages/Igvanas-Tara-Apartaments/562008733841560?fref=ts


----------



## Intensosps (Jun 28, 2011)

www.lazarus.hn


----------

